# Roads



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

What's the easiest way to add? I don't need white following or anything, just simple roadway that my son can run some cars along. Maybe a parking lot or two for eventual structures like a car dealer or service station. 

Our layout is on plywood with grass mat covering it. So it's plenty solid for playing on. But anything I used would go over the mat, so it needs to stick to it or be nailed/stapled down. I'm not really sure what's out there for this.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about paint?
Edit, Mat? What is it a grass type mat?
Edit again i see it says grass mat. 
I don't know about how paint would go on a mat.
I never had a grass mat.
Edit again, if it is like an indoor outdoor carpet type mat you should be able to use a paint?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A picture with your question might help?
Do you have any pictures elsewhere here to look at?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If you go to the Walthers site, you will find all sorts of road products, some of then flexible.
I make a roadway edge out of foam tape that I glue into place on a prepared surface. I then fill the space between the parallel set tape with a mud and screed it. I let it set, sand it, paint it, place a detailing tape for centerline, and you have a road. It won't work well on grass mat. You might want to use clippers to cut a swath in the mat first.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> A picture with your question might help?
> Do you have any pictures elsewhere here to look at?


Work in progress!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks thin enough just to paint black or brown on. Might be better like Mes said to cut it out first.
Do you have a spare piece anywhere, try paint on it and see how it works?
Is the layout sitting on the floor? Sort of looks like it from the picture.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> That looks thin enough just to paint black or brown on. Might be better like Mes said to cut it out first.
> Do you have a spare piece anywhere, try paint on it and see how it works?
> Is the layout sitting on the floor? Sort of looks like it from the picture.


I don't think paint would stick. The green flakes a little as is. I'm sure that will stop soon enough, but it's textured and not something I would want to paint. 

It's not on the floor, it's about two feet up. Not exactly ideal height, but it's the best available and really for my son (7), so it works well.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They sell this, Walthers-Acc Flexible Self Adhesive Paved Roadway Modern Highway - yellow dashed centerline, white edge markings #1251
I don't know how well it would stick to the mat. You may have to cut the mat then stick it down. I never used this. I don't know how it would work on curves in the road.
That was the first place I found it there might be cheaper sites selling it.
I wonder if there would be a way to shave the mat? Like you shave your face. Then it should take paint or maybe the road roll material.
I never worked with a mat, just offering thoughts.
Take the mat off and paint the table, then you can add gravel or blacktop with glue or use the rolled roads.
If you can get some black roofing shingles they work good as a road too.
It has the texture build in, just add the center lines.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This member has more pictures of his roofing shingled roads somewhere.
First one I found, he explains how to make it.








Pavement


I have laid down some smooth it a road surface and have sanded it down smooth. On practice pieces I can not seem to get a good looking paint scheme. I have a few tricks to make it look nice after, but concrete color and asphalt color look black and grey. I want to try mixing or something before...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just cut away the mat with a hobby knife. Asphalt shingles would be sturdy enough for your son, as would something like Sculptamold. Injse drywall mud for mine, but that might not hold up to your son's enthusiasm. Even sanding and painting the underlying plywood would work.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

If you're not totally crazy about things being in exact scale there is some stuff available called PlayTape Black Road. It's inexpensive and there are different sets available.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

DaveInTheHat said:


> If you're not totally crazy about things being in exact scale there is some stuff available called PlayTape Black Road. It's inexpensive and there are different sets available.


Actually, they have it in 3" width. That's a tick shy of 22'. Two lane highway should be 24', noon highways can be less, so it's in the ball park.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> They sell this, Walthers-Acc Flexible Self Adhesive Paved Roadway Modern Highway - yellow dashed centerline, white edge markings #1251
> I don't know how well it would stick to the mat. You may have to cut the mat then stick it down. I never used this. I don't know how it would work on curves in the road.
> That was the first place I found it there might be cheaper sites selling it.
> I wonder if there would be a way to shave the mat? Like you shave your face. Then it should take paint or maybe the road roll material.
> ...


This looks nicer than the play tape and can curve. Might be worth trying a roll, thanks

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Maybe made by Noch or Busch for Walthers. 

I've used that on my layout. It comes with a variety of markings, or none at all. It curves easily but you have to pay attention with curving it so that you don't stretch it so much you start to narrow the material as it goes down. It is very permanent and you don't get any second chances with this stuff. Make sure when you put it down it is exactly where you want it. It is made of a very thin foam with adhesive backing. 

Pulling it up will likely tear it, and removing it is a PITA should you decide to re-rout a street or road.

It also comes in cobblestone and concrete, and also parking lot with parking lines already applied. Angled and straight.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Thought I would update. The Busch product sticks great to the mat. The only downside is finding intersections that match the roadway. The only intersection I've found has sidewalks, but the roads don't.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

